# Haunted Lady Foam Filled Bust



## Great Pumpkin

I got done a few weeks ago with her but have been busy and forgot to post her. I call her the Haunted Lady! She is completley foam filled. I added some cracks to her apperence as well. Tomorrow I will be adding some fake moss and some fake spiders too! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh she is FANTASTIC! Wow, you are so friggin creative!


----------



## Hairazor

Wow! Great!


----------



## Headless

She looks amazing - well done.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Thanks guys! I am looking into making a male companion now for her lol


----------



## gooffy87

Screeeeams haunted mansion! Love it!


----------



## Joiseygal

Great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

She looks tremendous.


----------



## killer20

awesome work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a reading teacher in junior high school who looked just like her and she was just as scary:jol:


----------



## cerinad

That's great!


----------



## tuck

She is great, but I'm a bit confused. Is the outer shell from a mold or did you sculpt it then fill the mold with foam?


----------



## Aquayne

How did you make this? It's great!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

tuck said:


> She is great, but I'm a bit confused. Is the outer shell from a mold or did you sculpt it then fill the mold with foam?


Thanks everyone for your kind compliments! 
Tuck I sculpted the Haunted Lady on a armature. One the sculpt was complete i then made a mold of the sculpture. Once the mold was complete I cracked it open to make a 2 part mold. Then the mold was closed and latex was poured. After the latex shell was complete I back filled her with Monster Makers Poly foam. So her outside is latex and her inside is foam filled.HOpe this answers your question


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, that is really nice! Great job!


----------



## SterchCinemas

The details are fantastic!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's a creepy looking lady! Great job!


----------



## tuck

Great Pumpkin said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind compliments!
> Tuck I sculpted the Haunted Lady on a armature. One the sculpt was complete i then made a mold of the sculpture. Once the mold was complete I cracked it open to make a 2 part mold. Then the mold was closed and latex was poured. After the latex shell was complete I back filled her with Monster Makers Poly foam. So her outside is latex and her inside is foam filled.HOpe this answers your question


I kind of thought you did a mold but I didn't want to assume anything. She looks great, can't wait to see her companion.


----------



## QDance

Great painting job!


----------



## fick209

Ohh, she is creeeepy!!! Love it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

She looks like an evil school marm to me. Nice job. Very labor intensive.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome, as always.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice work


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Thanks guys. I want to make her a companion but have been busy with other things at the moment.


----------



## Cat_Bones

very nice! can't wait to see the companion


----------



## Troll Wizard

Really a great creation! Looking forward to what your going to do next.


----------



## scourge999

I love,love her! So perfect for any haunt. The hard light photos look amazing, I can only imagine how she transforms under show lighting. Excellent work.


----------



## Copchick

Lady Nyxie said:


> She looks like an evil school marm to me. Nice job. Very labor intensive.


My thoughts exactly! She looks like a nun from grade school, she was mean.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Looks great, and very professionally done as well.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I read "bust" and was *totally* thinking of something else... lol. Looks great!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Thanks everyone! I want to make a male companion for her next!


----------

